# The Punisher on intel 845 using 3d analyser



## suryansh911 (Feb 17, 2007)

hi

i have intel 845 chipset

please tell me if THE PUNISHER works on it using 3d analyser

thanx


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

i dont think it ll work... it reqs hw TnL support ..i had tried it on mine using 3Danalyser but didnt work...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

^^Two years ago I had the same chipset and onboard graphics.I tried to run the punisher demo with such emulator.It ran but with a frame rate of 1


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2007)

punisher slideshow !!!! sounds good


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

It was punishing really


----------



## kirangp (Feb 18, 2007)

Nah punisher requires a minimum of Geforce 2 & above...Punisher slideshow..lolz thats funny


----------

